#ubuntuforums 2011-04-18
<prithvi> anyone know of a good alternative to iperf/jperf  on ubuntu?
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-19
<etherneteth0> 
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-21
<Shadow__X> i am following the rocketraid page on help.ubuntu but need to try another driver how can i remove the driver i installed 
<Shadow__X> sudo make uninstall it not work
<Bachstelze> Shadow__X: rm the module file :p
<Shadow__X> Bachstelze: lol ah yes but where do i find it
<Bachstelze> Shadow__X: modprobe -l will tell you
<Bachstelze> (and remember grep is your friend :p)
<Shadow__X> i agree
<Shadow__X> great thanks Bachstelze i was able to find it i did not know about -l
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-22
<duanedesign> http://opensource.com/education/11/3/role-technical-forums-progress-open-source
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-24
<zenrox> any one around??
<schauerlich> yes
<zenrox> can you answer a good question that i have
<Pici> Only if its really good
<schauerlich> probably not, but go ahead
<zenrox> i am useing natty and i am trying to add a swap(fergot to add one) by useing a memory card that i have on my lappy
<zenrox> the memory card is all ready formated as swap
<zenrox> and ubuntu forums web page is not being helpfull as it once was
<zenrox> i am a long time linux user just trying to get useto the new natty lay out
<schauerlich> Well, you can't say I didn't warn you.
<zenrox> well its ok
<zenrox> trying to get disk mangment to run under sudo is a pain too
<zenrox> yelp i fixed that after i got a term i needed and that was swapon
<zenrox> yaaa
 * zenrox pokes darkmatter 
<darkmatter> omg! it lives! lol
<zenrox> yepo and on natty
<zenrox> i am a married fool too
<zenrox> i got married last year
<darkmatter> ooo...a fellow victim of the ball and chain. congratulations xD
<zenrox> ya our 1 year is comming up in may
<darkmatter> :)
<zenrox> and we havnt killed eatch other
<zenrox> so we must love our selfs
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> brb ciggy break
<darkmatter> I'm gonna be switching OSs today. going to test F15 first, see if I can get nouveau to respect my monitor resolution and refresh (dkms blobs for my graphics card aren't available yet :()
<darkmatter> if that fails I'll just install openSUSE 11.4 with gnome3
<darkmatter> still running uby. just need something more stable on my hardware. lol
<zenrox> i wanted to try the new ubuntu natty interface dont know if i like it yet
<zenrox> but i am starting to seethe advantage of it
<darkmatter> zenrox: yeah. it's not really my thing though. plus I'm trying to get off my but and get in on gnome3 design stuff (was _supposed_ to do that about a year ago, but health condition reoccured). Fedora 15 is the best way to do that without extensive breakage atm.
<darkmatter> beta or not.
<darkmatter> since gnome3 is F15 default
<darkmatter> just double checking to make sure I didn't forget to back anything up before heading off to install
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> last cupla years i had bine using win7 it was nicer than i thought
<zenrox> but i craved my linux 
